# Fracino Cherub setup



## Union8 (Aug 31, 2017)

Well you may have read my introduction on purchasing a Fracino Piccino impulse buy while I had a few drinks last week, so after reading lots of comments on the forum, plus having a minor issue in intalling the water filter in the Piccino, I decided to send back the Piccino and get the cherub instead. That will teach me to buy stuff while a little tipsy ?, anyway installed my Cherub last night and I so happy with results great coffee.


----------

